# Whole Earth Peanut Butter



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ASDA are pulling it off their shelves due to not selling it.

Been into ASDA this morning looking for some so I asked the staff if they'd moved it? They said they've stopped selling it due to not selling enough.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the stuff!!! try tescos Nidge


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I get tescos own wholenut peanut butter, its exactly the same macros, not as much oil sitting on the top, and it half the price at only around £1.09 a jar.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Have you got a H&B in your town?










£4.79 a kilo, standard price.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Sainsburys, exactly the same a whole earth, 1.08p for 227g I think


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Have you got a H&B in your tow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried this but it was to much hard work stirring it up each time you use it and its dry as fck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Sainsburys, exactly the same a whole earth, 1.08p for 227g I think


I think mine were £1.09 from tesco and they are 340g.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Try going sainsburys, i bought 3 jars of it yesterday from there. And they are bigger 33% extra jars , Same price £1.95


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

its ok but got alot of salt in it the whole earth


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

lidl have a mckennedy's 454g jar at 99p,does me fine


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

the big holland and barret 1kg tub is lovely,

Tip- mix it a little the first time you open it and store it upside down then the oil goes through it and its not dry/too oily at the top etc

also storing it in the fridge upside down makes it alot more spreadable if you find it too runny


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

This stuff is yummy



They dont sell peanut butter in the H&B local to me


----------



## uzthedentist (Aug 28, 2010)

they dont sell it in my hnb either

get the whole earth one from the sainsbury outside the practice lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> Have you got a H&B in your town?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the stuff I buy, its the tits!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just avoid any peanut butter with 'partially hydrogenated vegetable oil' in the ingredients list... will contain transfats, even if the label says no transfats...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Have you got a H&B in your town?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't sell it Joe I've asked many times before.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Try going sainsburys, i bought 3 jars of it yesterday from there. And they are bigger 33% extra jars , Same price £1.95


Morrisons are doing the large jars according to my sister who works there. ASDA are getting c u n t s just lately.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html have plenty of nut butters/pastes (not tried them though)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Sainsburys, exactly the same a whole earth, 1.08p for 227g I think


you seen what cheaky bastard tescos sell it at near me? its 1.90 per jar.


----------

